# imprimante en réseau pc mac... et je ne danse pas la SAMBA !



## francoois (18 Octobre 2005)

bonjour,

très bizarre mon problème :
j'ai un PC vieux machin de bureau qui marche très bien (mais oui) sous windôbe xp
relié à une livebox pour le net, via un cable ethernet.
j'ai un magnifique iBook G4 tout neuf qui marche très bien aussi, sous Tiger.

afin de partager mon imprimante Epson stylus 740, ma connection web et les fichiers présents dans mon PC, je ne passe pas par la livebox en wifi, mais j'ai préféré créer un réseau local wifi.
une petite clé sagem reliée au PC, livrée avec la livebox, fait l'affaire.

résultat : aucun problème tout marche : partage de connexion, de l'imprimante, des fichiers et dossiers, pc visible et accessible depuis le mac et même mac visible et accessible depuis le pc... merveilleux n'est ce pas. le tout en wi fi, bien sûr.

MAIS voilà t'y pas que je me dis, tiens ma vieille imprimante, je la dégage, et je la remplace par une toute neuve HP PSC 1610.

la voilà reliée au PC, qui marche et tout et tout.
sauf que non. la voila impossible à atteindre depuis l'iBook G4.
il la trouve , se connecte dessus, et puis après, vlan, la SAMBA se trouve impossible à atteindre, ACCESS DENIED et tout le tintouin.
Sniiffff.

que faire ? balancer la belle imprimante toute neuve ? remettre la vieille ? nnnooonnn !!
au secours ! des heures et des jours que je cherche que je télécharge dans tous les sens des drivers hp... rien n'y fait !

 SOS ! quelqu'un a une idée ???


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Octobre 2005)

Essaye ceci .. &#231;a marche la plupart du temps

Il te faut juste savoir l'adresse de ton pc (192.168.....)

La proc&#233;dure dcrite ci-dessous concerne une imprimante Canon MP750 :

4) lancer sur le PC la proc&#233;dure d'installation d'une "nouvelle imprimante"
- 1ere question pos&#233;e : choisir "imprimante locale"
- 2eme question pos&#233;e : choisir "cr&#233;er un nouveau port"
- 3eme question pos&#233;e : choisir "standard" et "TCP/IP"
- 4eme question pos&#233;e : "nom imprimante" : taper l'adresse du pc (192.168......)
"nom port": laisser ou changer (pas d' importance)
- 5eme question pos&#233;e : la plus CRUCIALE!!!
"type de p&#233;ripherique" : choisir "standard" et choisir "Canon network printing device with P9100" (j'ai essay&#233; toutes les autres propositions canon , c'est la seule qui fonctionne)
5) attendre patiement : la cr&#233;ation se fait
6) 6eme question pos&#233;e : choisir "MP750 Canon driver .." 
donner un "nom" tr&#232;s court (important): exemple MP750

C'est fini


----------



## francoois (18 Octobre 2005)

Ok j'ai installé la nouvelle imprimante, sur le PC, sur un port TCP/IP 192.168.0.1
pas de souci. j'ai activé le partage. 
résultat : l'imprimante fontionne pareillement à partir du PC, via USB. 
No probleme côté PC, 
par contre côté Mac rien à faire

le G4 a toujours affaire (j'imagine) à SAMBA, qui lui balance des messages du genre "Access Denied" "No Response" "démarrage de la tâche" (qui dure 15 minutes...) ou bien "Network Host 192.168.0.1 is busy..."

voila voila voila...

on dirait bien que c'est de la faute de cette imprimante (trop récente ou quoi ?), puisque précédemment cette config marchait très bien avec la vieille Epson. 
pfff. 

qué' galère' 

s.o.s !!


----------



## francoois (20 Octobre 2005)

aux derni&#232;res nouvelles, ai demand&#233; (sans beaucoup d'espoir) au service support de chez HP... on verra bien. &#224; mon avis ils ont d'autres chats &#224; fouetter.


----------



## ledurny (2 Novembre 2005)

J'ai le même probleme avec une hp psc 750, mon mac la reconnait mais pas moyen d'imprimer "NT_STATUS_ACCES_DENIED" 
J'ai éssayé de la faire reconnaitre comme étant un autre modèle avec les pilotes GIMP-PRINT et j'ai réussi a monté à 1,12% puis il me dis "Unable to connect to SAMBA host,will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR : Connection failed with error" en gros ça marche pas...


----------



## Tagada (7 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Tu es victime d'un bug de Tiger. Pour une raison mystérieuse, déclarer une imprimante réseau ne marche pas bien. Le symptôme et le fameux message : "NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED" 

Voici la solution : le principe et d'écrite à la main la ligne de commande de déclaration de l'imprimante en utilisant le mode "avancé" de l'application "configuration d'imprimante"

1) lance cette application et clique sur "ajouter une imprimante"
2) appuie sur "alt" et clique sur "Plus d'imprimantes..."
3) dans le premier menu, choisi Avancée, puis :
- Dans le menu de "Périphérique :" choisis "Imprimante Windows via SAMBA"
- Dans le champ "Nom périph. :" saisis le nom que tu veux
- N'oublie pas de bien spécifier le "Modèle de l'imprimante"
4) Voici comme écrire l'URI du périphérique :
La syntaxe est : smb://DOMAIN\Userassword@Servername/Printqueuename

Est-ce que cela marche pour toi ???

Si oui, je compte quand même sur toi pour remonter un bug chez Apple. Soit avec bugreporter, soit avec le feedback, soit en tel à Applecare. Alors que cela avait fini par marcher dans la 10.3.x, cela fait donc des mois qu'Apple n'a pas corrigé cette régression...

Cordialement


----------



## Combo (9 Novembre 2005)

Salut!

J'ai exactement le même problème comme je le décrit ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=117897.

Et malgré les explications fournies dans ce post, mon erreur d'impression persiste.

Y-a-t-il une solution?

Merci!


----------



## Tagada (11 Novembre 2005)

Pour les problèmes d'accès aux imprimantes réseau et/ou accès à des volumes réseau, il reste toujours LA solution... mais qui coûte des $$ :
DAVE
(et ou admitmac selon le cas)

Fait un tour sur thursby.com
télécharge la version d'évaluation de dave et regarde si cela marche pour toi. Si oui, tu constateras alors à grand regret, qu'Apple est toujours très en retard sur l'intégration Mac/PC et qu'avec tout l'argent en banque, il serait sage d'acheter ces produits et de les inclure dans MacOS X


----------



## Combo (28 Novembre 2005)

Salut!

Après maintes échecs, j'ai testé Dave. J'ai suivit les instructions fournies dans l'aide, j'ai rajouté l'imprimante connecté à mon PC et j'ai lancé une impression mais le résultat n'est toujours pas à la hauteur de mes espérances car un message d'erreur (fourni en pièce jointe) apparait. Je cherche à désinstaller cette appli maintenant histoire de ne pas trop polluer mon système (elle a rajouté des fonctions dans les pref système) mais impossible de trouver comment procéder.

J'ai aussi fait le test d'installer mon imprimante sur mon PowerMac et je l'ai partagé. J'arrive à imprimer depuis mon PowerBook mais plus depuis mon PC cette fois. Je tourne en rond c'est dingue...

Comment faire? Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Yann D (11 Janvier 2006)

1) lance cette application et clique sur "ajouter une imprimante"
2) appuie sur "alt" et clique sur "Plus d'imprimantes..."
3) dans le premier menu, choisi Avancée, puis :
- Dans le menu de "Périphérique :" choisis "Imprimante Windows via SAMBA"
- Dans le champ "Nom périph. :" saisis le nom que tu veux
- N'oublie pas de bien spécifier le "Modèle de l'imprimante"
4) Voici comme écrire l'URI du périphérique :
La syntaxe est : smb://DOMAIN\Userassword@Servername/Printqueuename


MERCI BEAUCOUP MAIS C'EST TOUJOURS LE MEME PROBLEME QUI SUBSISTE : Unable to connect to SAMBA host !


----------



## Combo (12 Janvier 2006)

Clair! Je n'ai toujours pas régler ce problème moi non plus, c'est désespérant...

Je pensais que la MAJ 10.4.4 pourrait arranger les choses vu que les partages SAMBA ont été revus, mais niet!

Je m'oriente vers d'autres solutions comme le hub USB keyspan ou bien installer mon imprimante sur un serveur Linux que je me suis fais récemment... de la pure bidouille donc!... :hein:


----------



## Yann D (12 Janvier 2006)

Je ne m'y connais pas et en plus je ne suis pas intelligent. J'ai taper : smb://DOMAIN\Userassword@Servername/Printqueuename mais il faut peut-être que je personnalise!
DOMAIN qu'est-ce que c'est?
Userassword@Servername qu'est-ce que c'est?
Printqueuename qu'est-ce que c'est?

Un idiot


----------



## Combo (6 Avril 2006)

Salut.

Je reviens sur ce post quelques mois après pour signaler que j'ai régler mon problème de partage d'imprimante grace au hub USB Keyspan que j'ai reçu hier, j'en parlais dans mon précédent post.

Ce petit boitier est très pratique et s'installe facilement à partir du moment où on a téléchargé les dernères MAJ sur le site du constructeur et installé le programme sur chaque ordi du réseau.

Ensuite, l'imprimante est reconnue par le système que ce soit sur Mac ou WinXP SP2 comme si elle était directement connectée à la machine. On peut faire de même avec un disque dur ou tout autre périphérique USB.

Bref, je ne peux que recommander ce hub qui me permet enfin d'imprimer direct depuis mes macs sans devoir attendre 3 ans que le PC de ma maman démarre!...


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Avril 2006)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> e reviens sur ce post quelques mois après pour signaler que j'ai régler mon problème de partage d'imprimante grace au hub USB Keyspan que j'ai reçu hier, j'en parlais dans mon précédent post
> 
> Bref, je ne peux que recommander ce hub qui me permet enfin d'imprimer direct depuis mes macs sans devoir attendre 3 ans que le PC de ma maman démarre!...


Quelle est la difference entre ce Hub et une borne extrême????????
Perso j'ai la extrême et mon imprimante est parfaitement partagée entre mon pc et mes mac

.


----------



## Combo (7 Avril 2006)

Aucune. Je pense que c'est le même principe sauf que le hub possède 4 ports USB alors que la borne n'en possède qu'un et qu'il n'est destiné qu'aux imprimantes si je ne m'abuse alors que le hub accepte toute sorte de périphérique USB (imprimante, scanner, disque dur, clé USB). Non? :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Avril 2006)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Aucune. Je pense que c'est le même principe sauf que le hub possède 4 ports USB alors que la borne n'en possède qu'un et qu'il n'est destiné qu'aux imprimantes si je ne m'abuse alors que le hub accepte toute sorte de périphérique USB (imprimante, scanner, disque dur, clé USB). Non? :mouais:


Oui c'est exact le port usb d'une borne airport ne peut servir qu'à une imprimante


----------



## hemelune (8 Avril 2006)

juste pour petre sure, j' ai eu ce problème avec mon ibook G4 et le problème fut résolu avec ceci :

1) lance cette application et clique sur "ajouter une imprimante"
2) appuie sur "alt" et clique sur "Plus d'imprimantes..."
3) dans le premier menu, choisi Avancée, puis :
- Dans le menu de "Périphérique :" choisis "Imprimante Windows via SAMBA"
- Dans le champ "Nom périph. :" saisis le nom que tu veux
- N'oublie pas de bien spécifier le "Modèle de l'imprimante"
4) Voici comme écrire l'URI du périphérique :
La syntaxe est : smb://DOMAIN\Userassword@Servername/Printqueuename

Par curiosité j' aurais voulu savoir pour ceux qui ont tenté la manip en vain, par quoi avez vous remplacés cette ligne:
smb://groupe_de_travail;nom_d'utilisateur:mot_de_passe@nom de l imprimante partagé

groupe de travail= MSHOME ou WORKGROUP ( en générale )
nom_d'utilisateur:mot_de_passe=nom d'utilisateur utilisé pour se connecter au reseau et son mot de passe.

Ne le prenez pas mal si vous aviez fait toutes ses manipes correctement, je ne vous prend pas pour des neuneus, c' est juste pour être sure qu' il n y a pas d' erreur de ce côté là .


----------



## utc (15 Avril 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> juste pour petre sure, j' ai eu ce problème avec mon ibook G4 et le problème fut résolu avec ceci :
> 
> 1) lance cette application et clique sur "ajouter une imprimante"
> 2) appuie sur "alt" et clique sur "Plus d'imprimantes..."
> ...


Je ne comprend plus rien. 
Dans le message il y a "  La syntaxe est : smb://DOMAIN*\*Userassword@Servername/Printqueuename
et dans votre commentaire il y a autre chose " smb://groupe_de_travail*;*nom_d'utilisateur:mot_de_passe@nom de l imprimante partagé '

*\ *est remplacé par *; 

**Est une erreur ? Tout est déja bien compliqué comme ça, pour ne pas en rajouter à la confusion. 
*
Je pense que le domaine est tout simplement le nom que vous lui avez donné, par contre j*'aurai une question sur le nom d'utilisateur*, est ce le nom abregé (defini dans les préférences système/Compte) ou le nom complet (dans mon cas un nom composé, en 2 mots séparés par un espace avec 2 majuscules) ?


----------



## hemelune (15 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend plus rien.
> Dans le message il y a "  La syntaxe est : smb://DOMAIN*\*Userassword@Servername/Printqueuename
> et dans votre commentaire il y a autre chose " smb://groupe_de_travail*;*nom_d'utilisateur:mot_de_passe@nom de l imprimante partagé '
> 
> ...



exuse moi, c' est bien " \ " et pas " : "  nous avons donc :

smb://groupe_de_travail*\*nom_d'utilisateur:mot_de_passe@nom de l imprimante partagé


Le nom d'utilisateur est celui de l utilisateur PC et non pas MAC donc panneau de configuration/preference syteme/compte d'utilisateur ( sur le PC )


----------



## utc (15 Avril 2006)

hemelune a dit:
			
		

> exuse moi, c' est bien " \ " et pas " : "  nous avons donc :
> 
> smb://groupe_de_travail*\*nom_d'utilisateur:mot_de_passe@nom de l imprimante partagé
> 
> ...


Ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi. 

2 questions.
- Est tu sur du sens des slashs ? ( les 2 premiers " // " et le troisième " \ " )
- Le nom de mon imprimante est " Photosmart 8100 Series " , comment dois je rentrer ce nom dans smb ? ( à propos des 2 majuscules et des 2 espaces)

Cela pourrait expliquer pourquoi avec smb ça ne fonctionne pas (bien que j'ai essayé deja, toutes les possibilités, avec ou sans majuscules, sans espace, en remplaçant les espaces par " _ " ) Quelle perte de temps, alors que celà nous est vendu pour facile. 

J'ai lu aussi qu'il fallait utiliser CUPS ( http://localhost:631/ ) pour les imprimantes, mais je suis confronté (comme beaucoup, d'ailleurs, donc c'est encore pas simple) à un problème de mot de passe et/ou d'utilisateur)

Message pour " jo_6466 " . Comment faire pour parfaitement partager une imprimante entre mac et pc ? Cela n'a pas l'air simple !


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Avril 2006)

utc a dit:
			
		

> Message pour " jo_6466 " . Comment faire pour parfaitement partager une imprimante entre mac et pc ? Cela n'a pas l'air simple !


Suis à la lettre la procédure ... il suffit de l'imprimer et de répondre à une serie de questions parfaitement décrites dans mon post

je n'ai jamais eu le moindre ennui à partager mon imprimante USB entre mes PC et mes Macs via une borne extrême


----------



## utc (15 Avril 2006)

Je suis sur W98 et même en adaptant je ne trouve pas.
J'ai réussi une fois (mais plus depuis)  à contourner le problème en imprimant dans un fichier qui vient se localiser sur le bureau du mac, mais à l'ouverture de celui ci, c'est la loterie. Parfois le fichier est identique à celui sur pc, parfois celui ci est très différent. Mais aujourd'hui je n'arrive plus à reproduire cela à et rien n'est transmis au mac (pourtant le test ping est bon.
aaaaarrrf.........


----------

